# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2009)

Werbung 

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen. 

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. 

Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand. 

Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) 

Und zwar hier:
*Langsam gehts in den Herbst - in die Raubfischzeit. So müssen die Altmember diesen Monat ihr schönstes Raubfischerlebnis posten. Viel Spaß dabei und viel Glück.. *


*Der Gewinn September​*
*SHAKSPEARE – Smoker - Cooker Räucherofen​*



Hochwertig verarbeiteter Räucherofen aus Edelstahl. Der Räucherofen eignet sich ideal zum räuchern von Fischen, Fleisch und anderen Lebensmitteln. Das Gargut wird auf einem Gitterrost aus Edelstahl über dem Räuchermehl abgelegt und mit dem Deckel verschlossen. Die beiden Brenner haben eine Brenndauer von ca.10 Minuten bei voll befüllter Brennkammer und sorgen für ausreichende Hitze zum räuchern und garen. Die Flammenstärke kann mittels eines Drehrings verstellt werden. Alle Teile sind sehr einfach zu reinigen!

Lieferumfang: Unterbaugestell, 2 Brenner, Haupt-Garpfanne, Räuchermehlpfanne, Pfannendeckel, Gitterrost mit Untergestell, Gitterrost, Gewicht: ca. 3,5 Kg


----------



## Lorenz (1. September 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Hi 

Ich bin am Freitag von einer unvergesslichen mehrwöchigen Angeltour aus Frankreich wiedergekommen!
Ginge sowas auch?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=163883


Besonders einen der Tage werde ich niemals vergessen:


Vor ~2 Wochen am Doubs in Frankreich:
Ich bin alleine,habe keine Gewässerkenntnise und die Köderfische beißen sehr schlecht,wenn überhaupt...
~2,5 Wochen lang habe ich verdammt mies gefangen (einen Wels mit ~80 und einen mit ~100cm).Nach einem Stellenwechsel an eine Stelle mit Totholz auf der anderen Uferseite und ~2m breiten knöcheltiefem Flachwasserstreifen nachdem es sehr steil auf 6m abfällt auf der eigenen Seite,fange ich einen ~120cm auf einen Köderfisch den ich keine 5m vor dem Totholz am anderen Ufer angeboten hatte.
Die Montage habe ich erst gegen Abend rausgebracht und die Schnurr mit einem Stein (mit Reissleine) absenkt,sodass durch die Schnurr kein anderer behindert wird.

Am nächsten Abend habe ich zwei Montagen ans andere Ufer gefahren.Ich hatte da aber so ein Gefühl bei der einen Rute ("Hab ich die Schnurr auch ja richtig abgesenkt?"  usw.),sodass ich sie vor dem Schlafen gehen einholte,das Glöckchen abmachte und den Köderfisch einfach 3m vor dem eigenen Ufer rumdümpeln lies,damit er aufjedenfall am Leben bleibt (in Frankreich ist der Lebende Köderfisch ja erlaubt). 


zzZZZZZzzzzzz...Meine Augen gehen auf....zzzzZZZZzzzzz...

"Was ist denn das?" schießt es mir durch den Kopf...mein Blick schweift zu den Ruten und die Pose ~3m vorm Ufer ist weg |bigeyes



zzzzZZZzzzz...der Fisch zieht immer weiter Schnurr,trotz der beim Wallerfischen üblichen straff eingestellten Bremse!
Ich nehm die Rute auf,Schlag nochmal zur Sicherheit an und dann geht auch schon der Spass los!
Der Fisch hat an dem Welsgerät aber keine Chance.Da ich alleine bin,keine ebene Fläche am Ufer (für die Abhakmatte) und auch nicht das Stativ in Position gebracht habe,mache ich schnell ein paar Bilder im Flachwasser und vermesse den Fisch sogut es geht!
ca. 170cm!  Neuer Personal Best! 100% selbst erarbeitet!
(wenn man von den Fischen aus Italien mal absieht)





Damit ist dann der Knoten geplatzt und ich fange innerhalb von einer Woche noch 9 weitere Fische bis ca. 1,6m


----------



## the big catch (1. September 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Hi,
also mein schönstes Raubfisch-Erlebnis war im August dieses Jahres,als ich beim Freidfischcup teilgenommen hab.Ich hab Eine Winckelpicker und ne kräftigere Feeder dabei gehabt,die Winckelpicker für Rotaugen und co.,die Feeder für Brassen,Karpfen und Schleie.Leider Biss es nicht.nicht ein einziger Biss|rolleyes.Meine Kolegas fingen aber auch nichts,das ist zwar fies,aber irgendwie wars schön zu wissen,dass es nicht NUR an mir lag .Aber Beim einholen der Winckelpicker ist mir etwas aufgefallen:Schwimmt da nicht son 50 cm Fisch hinter dem Futterkorb hinterher?(Damals hab ich übrigens noch nie in meinem Leben einen Hecht Live gesehen)Vielleicht ists ja ne Brasse und sie verfolgt den Wurm.Na dann werf ich mal n bissl weiter vorne Raus,vielleicht lässt sie sich ja zum Beissen überreden.Gesagt,getan,ausgeworfen und erstmal gewartet......gewartet.....gewartet....und ZACK!Die Rute wurde heftig im Rutenständer hin-und hergerissen,anhieb und WAS für ein tolles Gefühl .Ich dachte:Geil,bestimmt n Karpfen oder Sowas.Bis ich mein Kollege kam,um zu Keschern und bemerkte:Hmmmm,normalerweise springen Karpfen nicht,ich glaub eher,boah,das issn Hecht!|bigeyesDie Vorfreude war riesig und mein Gesicht strahlte förmlich,mein erster Hecht|supergri.Nach haarsträubendem durch-das-Schilf-hoppeln vom Hecht und flehen,dass er bitte nicht abreisst,konnten wir ihn Keschern.Ein schöner c.a 70 cm. Hecht,mein erster!Mega Happy und mega Stolz präsentierte ich ihn den Anderen,die voller Neid schauten.Er wurde leider nicht gewertet,aber immerhin gabs ihn dann nachher als Mittagessen Zuhause.

Obwohl es nicht mein "grösster" Hecht war,war dieser Drill am spektakulärsten und ich war am stolzesten von allen.

Es war das beste Raubfisch-ereignis,an das ich mich erinnern kann.

M.f.G. und Petri Heil allen Anglern

the big catch


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (2. September 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

So erst mal Hallo zusammen,

ich meld mich hier mal mit einer kurzen Geschichte, welche sich im Sommer letzten Jahres ereignete. Ich bin an den Rhein losgezogen um in einem Flachwasserbereich an einem kleinen Bootshafen ein paar Hechte zu ärgern. Es lag früh morgens noch ein schöner Nebel über dem Wasser als ich meine Jerkbaits gen Horizont jagte. Doch an diesem Tag hat sich auch mal wieder gezeigt, dass diese Weitwürfe völlig unnötig waren. Die ersten Würfe tat sich nichts. Doch dann als ich meinen Jerkbait bis ans Ufer geführt hatte (er befand sich schon zwischen den Steinen der Uferbefestigung) und ich ihn eigentlich schon aus dem Wasser heben wollte, kam plötzlich ein Rapfen von gut 80cm zielstrebig aus etwa 10m Entfernung auf meinen Jerkbait zugeschossen. |bigeyes
Doch dann, als er merkte, dass er sich auf Kollisionskurs mit den Steinen der Uferbefestigung befand, drehte er wenige cm vorher doch noch ab. Naja Fisch weg, aber Adrenalinpegel auf Anschlag. Trotzdem schönes Erlebnis, das ich wohl so schnell nicht vergessen werde. So etwas erlebt man schließlich auch nicht alle Tage.
Den Rest des Tages (es wurde brennend heiß bei wolkenlosem Himmel) lief dann leider auch nichts mehr. 

Aber was solls. Fisch mit Gehirnerschütterung#q wäre ja auch nicht das A und O gewesen.


----------



## Bassey (3. September 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Meine Geschichte liegt wohl schon fast 15 Jahre zurück...

Der kleine Sven, noch ohne Angelschein, wollte immer dabei sein wenn Papa an's Wasser ging. Den ersten Fisch fing ich, als ich nicht einmal 6 Jahre alt war, seit dieser Zeit war ich begeistert vom Angeln und mein Vater desweilen auch schon das ein oder andere mal genervt weil ich immer mit an's Wasser wollte...

Jedenfalls war es ein warmer Sommerabend, ich war 10, vielleicht auch 11...
Noch vor der Dämmerung erreichten wir den Main, ich hatte sogar meine eigene Angel dabei. Eine rote D.A.M. war es. Eine Teleskopangeln mit Moosgummigriff, 3,60m länge und 40-80g Wurfgewicht, so sehr liebte ich meine Rute, dass ich das auch heute noch weiß. Denn es war meine erste selbst gekaufte Angel, finanziert durch langes sparen vom Taschengeld. Die Rolle war damals eine DAM Quick mit 35er Monofiler Schnur in braun...
"Darf Ich auch schon auswerfen", fragte ich schon ungeduldig als mein Vater seine Highendruten zusammenbaute...
"Nein, erst wenn es dunkel wird, das weißt du doch", war seine Antwort...
Dies lag einfach daran, dass ich damals noch keine Angelerlaubnis besaß, mein Vater aber gewillt war mich angeln zu lassen, zur Sicherheit aber eben erst wenn es Dunkel war.

Voller Vorfreude saß ich nun da und schaute meinem Vater zu wie er seine sündhaft teure Ausrüstung zusammenfrickelte... Bei dem finanziellen Aufwand den er für sein Hobby betrieb hätten wir so einige schöne Urlaube haben können, aber das war mir egal, er war mein großes Vorbild und ich wollte einmal genausogut angeln können wie er.
Mit der Zeit dürfte ich dann meine Rute zusammenbauen... ein Sargblei, Wirbel, ohne Stoppergummi oder Schlauch um den Knoten zu schützen. Ich hatte eben keine Ahnung, aber ich war happy! Ich fragte auf was ich denn Angeln soll und als Antwort bekam ich, ich soll doch einfach dranhängen was ich will... Nun, mit Tauwürmern hatte ich an dieser Stelle zu Abend hin schon unzählige Dicke Aale und Brachsen erwischt, die Begeisterung meines Vaters in Anbetracht der Klodeckel und seinem teuren Karpfenkescher hielt sich jedoch in Grenzen. Also wollte auch ich es heute mal mit Köderfisch versuchen. Ich war ganz gespannt, denn ich hatte noch nie auf Raubfisch geangelt.
Ich bekam ein Stahlvorfach, dünn war es gewesen und schon alt... Dies erkannte man daran, dass es schon knicke hatte und auch mehr wie ein Stahlwollschwamm aussah in seiner Form. Aber es war mir egal, ich war happy, dass ich zum ersten mal direkt auf Raubfisch angeln durfte.
So kam es, dass mein Vater zwischenzeitlich seine HighEnd Ausrüstung Fangbereit im Wasser hatte und auch ich endlich auswerfen durfte. Der Köderfisch wäre wohl spätestens beim betrachten meiner Montage vor lachen gestorben wenn er nicht schon vorher das zeitliche hätte segnen müssen um eben an dieser Montage seine letzten Stunden auf dieser Welt zu verbringen.
Der Blitzhaken saß, der Rutenständer der wohl noch um einiges älter war als ich wartete bereits am äußersten Rand unseres großen Angelplatzes. "Wohin soll ich werfen Papa", war meine Frage. "Dort links 5 Meter vor das Gebüsch im Wasser, da fängst du vielleicht deinen Zander", waren seine Worte.
Aus heutiger Sicht hätten einige den Kopf geschüttelt, denn ich bestand darauf meine Rute so zu stellen wie beim Aalangeln, weit nach oben und mit Glöckchen oben dran.
Also ab vor's Gebüsch, Glöckchen dran und Richtung Himmel mit dem Stecken.
Es vergingen die Stunden und nichts tat sich, um Mitternacht etwa sagte mein Vater: "Sohn, wir packen zusammen"!
Ich war traurig aber ich freute mich auch auf mein Bett.
Mein Vater holte alles ein und baute seine Gerätschaften zusammen. Damit ich ihm nicht im Weg stehe (wofür ich schon früh ein großes Talent entwickelt hatte) wartete ich bis er fertig war. Meine Teleskoprute ist auch schnell zusammengebaut dachte ich mir.
Also war alles gepackt, nur der Junior musste noch die Rute einholen. Also ab in die Hand genommen und eingekurbelt. "Die Schnur ist ins Gebüsch getrieben", sagte ich. Was ja nichts ungewöhnliches bei solch kurzen Würfen am Main ist wegen der Binnenschiffe.
Als ich die Schnur Straff hatte und am Blei angekommen war während des Kurbelns wurde es auf einmal schwer... Ich dachte ich hätte einen Ast dran.
"Papa, Papa!!!! EIN GROßER FISCH HÄNGT AN MEINER ANGEL!!!" schrie ich laut. Er glaubte es nicht und schaute ungläubig als er den Zander am Ufer mit voll aufgebauter Stachelmontur im Wasser sah.
Ich war wohl der stolzeste Junge am ganzen Main an diesem Abend. Heute lache ich, wenn ich daran denke, dass meine ganze Ausrüstung und die Montage denkbar miserabel gewesen waren und das Stahlvorfach eigentlich jeden noch so unvorsichtigen Zander hätten stutzig machen müssen, verknotet wie es war.
Aber ich hatte einen ü80 Zander gefangen, der alles tat, nur nicht kämpfen. Bis heute (leider) ist diese Leistung von mir ungeschlagen.
Ich erinnerer mich auch heute noch daran, wie mein Vater wortlos am Ufer das Tier schuppte, ich glaube er hätte ihn gerne gefangen, ich nehm es ihm auch nicht übel... War ja auch ein ganz schönes Kalbiber.

In diesem Sinne, meine (wahre) Geschichte für dieses Gewinnspiel :vik:

Gruß

Bassey


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Meine Geschichte ist ganz kurz....:g


Vor ein paar Jahren am See beim feedern(wollte Köfis zum Hechtangeln fangen)-Ich hatte ein schönes rotauge im drill-auf einmal bums-Hecht drauf gegangen-konnte Ihn landen-nette 91cm|bigeyes:m
 So hatte sich mein Hechtansitz erledigt.....

Stefan#h


----------



## flori66 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Wer hat denn nun im August gewonnen? Oder werden die Gewinner ausschließlich per PM kontaktiert?


----------



## pilot60 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Hallo hier meine kleine Geschichte,

bin im Juni bis Anfang Juli 2009 in Schweden und Norewgen unterwegs gewesen.
Auf der Fahrt durch Schweden machten wir auf einer Brücke zwischen zwei Armen eines Flusses Halt um Mittag zu essen. Nachdem alles verputzt war, hat sich meine Frau um den Abwasch gekümmert und ich habe mich für die 300 km Wohmo fahren mit etwas blinkern unter der Brücke belohnt. Da ich nicht so weit weg war vom Wohmo habe ich natürlich keinen Kescher oder Gaff mitgenommen. 

Beim zweiten Wurf hatte ich einen schönen Barsch von ca. 30 cm Länge der mir kurz vor den Füßen wieder ab ging.

Drei Würfe weiter hatte ich einen kleinen Hecht von 45 cm gelandet, der dann wieder zurück ins Wasser durfte um seine Eltern vorbei zu schicken.

Habe dann versucht den Blinker etwas weiter nach unten durch die starke Strömung fallen zu lassen.

Dann passierte es: "Mist ein Hänger" dachte ich, bis zu dem Moment wo der Hänger anfing Sehne zu nehmen. Nach einer viertel Stunde hatte ich den Essox das erste Mal an der Oberfläche. Ich rief und pfiff nach meiner Frau, damit sie mir Kescher oder Gaff bringen sollte. Leider hat sie mich wohl nicht gehört. Also kämpfte ich weiter mit meinem Hecht bis ich ihn nach vier Versuchen endlich soweit müde hatte, dass ich unter die Kiemen fassen und ihne landen konnte. Dann gabs erst mal einen mit dem Stein auf den Kopf und meine Frau erschien in der Tür vom Wohmo ob ich wohl gerufen habe und ich sie bräuchte, mit einem Fingerzeig auf meinen Hecht sagte ich: "Nun nicht mehr!"!

Natürlich wurde gemessen und gewogen genau 98 cm und 7 kg und extrem lecker abends auf dem Grill!!

Also Petri Heil!!


----------



## offense80 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Ich war damals glaube ich so ungefähr 13 oder 14 Jahre alt, und bin immer gern mit Freunden an die Alster zum angel gefahren. Nicht in der Aussenalster sondern mehr in den Kanälen. Da meine Eltern die wohl genialste Idee seit Menschengedenken hatten, sich einen Garten in der Rathenaustrasse zu kaufen, hatte ich eigentlich immer genügend Möglichkeiten zum angeln. So konnten meine Eltern immer schön im Garten chillen (denke mal sie nannten es früher in IHRER Sprache eher ausruhen) und ich mich mit meinen Freunden unten am Kanal treffen. Irgendjemand kam dann auf die gloreiche Idde, wir sollten mal "eben so" einen Hecht fangen, was laut der Angelzeitschrift B.Linker (weiß ja nicht ob ich hier den richtigen Namen schreiben darf wegen Schleichwerbung) ja zu dieser Jahreszeit sehr gut gehen würde. 
Wir stippen uns ein paar KöFis ( erfolgreich wie wir waren dauerte es fast einen ganzen Tag um 4 Stück in der richtigen Größe zu fangen) und mußten dann das Hechtangeln eben auf den nächsten Tag verschieben. 
Die Nacht wurde vor Aufregung kaum geschlafen, und immer wieder die Zeitschrift mit den Tipps und Tricks durchgelesen um ja alles richtig zu machen. Dann ging es endlich los und wir angelten endlich auf Hecht. Natürlich an den besten und erfolgversprechendsten Stellen....(nur die Hechte hatten anscheinden die Zeitung nie gelesen und wußten daher nicht wo sie zu stehen hatten. Nach ein paar Stunden kam mein Freund auf die Idee mal die Köfis zu wechseln (so ein Vollpfosten, wir hatten ja ca 1000 Stück-oder waren es doch nur 4?) 
Stippen-dauert zu lange bei unserem Können...was nu? 
Dem Bruder meines Freundes kam die Idee kurz die Köfi Senke zu holen, und gesagt getan. Er legte die Senke ca 5 Meter neben unsere Angeln auf der Mauer ab und kam wieder zu uns. Nach ca 15 Minuten ging er wieder zur Senke um uns mit Köfis für den Rest unseres Lebens zu versorgen. "********, die Senke hängt irgendwo fest" rief er zu uns rüber, weil wir gerade dabei wieder mal einen Alibibiss zu beobachten. "Die Senke hängt sicher unten an dem kleinen Rohr fest, wir kommen zu dir" und wir ließen Alibibiss Alibibiss sein und gingen zu ihm. In diesem Moment "löste" sich der "Hänger" langsam und unter großer Anstrengung" konnte dieser Miniangler doch tatsächlich die Senke mit Inhalt aus dem Wasser heben. Das Resultat war sehr ungewöhnlich. Den die Senke war randvoll....rand voll mit einem HECHT von sage und schreibe 1,12 Länge!!! Ich dacht nur " Toll, daß das Hechtageln laut B.Linker einfach sein soll ist ja ok, aber das es SO einfach ist, hätte ich mir nicht gedacht. Warum haben sie das denn nicht gleich geschrieben das man Hechte nicht angeln sondern senken soll......
Der Tag war danach gelaufen, und wir packten auch kurz danach unsere Sachen ein und gingen. Noch öfter fragten wir uns am Telefon: Na, wie sieht es aus...morgen mal wieder zum Hecht senken gehen?" 
Diese Geschichte ist WIRKLICH passiert-ICH WAR DABEI!!!


Petri Heil an alle Boardies


----------



## xBerndx (9. September 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Es war im September des Jahres 1982. Wir hatten das letzte Gruppennachtangeln, welches aber total erfolglos blieb!
Als der Morgen graute und die anderen noch schliefen kroch ich verschlafen aus dem Zelt und fror jämmerlich.
Um mich ein wenig aufzuwärmen versuchte ich ein paar Barsche zu erbeuten.
Ich baute nicht erst großartig um, dazu fror ich zu sehr.
Mit 0,30'er Schnur ohne Stahlvorfach und einen klitzekleinen Spinner stellte ich nun den stachligen Kollegen nach.
Nach einem weiten Wurf kurz vor eine Krautbank saß die Montage auf einmal fest.
Mist, Hänger, aber ich konnte ihn nach und nach lösen und langsam zu mir herpumpen.
Plötzlich bewegte sich der vermeintliche Krautklumpen seitwärts und ließ sich kaum halten. Nervös korrigierte ich an der Bremse um ihm nicht allzuviel Spielraum zu lassen.
Nach einigen bangen Minuten konnte ich meinen Gegner das erste Mal sehen und ich bekam einen gehörigen Schreck, von Kraut keine Spur, stattdessen tauchte ein riesiger Hecht schemenhaft im Wasser auf!
Mir fuhr der Schreck in alle Glieder, hoffentlich halten die Drillinge des kleinen Spinners, hoffentlich erwischt er nicht die Mono mit seinen Zähnen!
Aber ich hatte Glück, nach langem, nervenaufreibenden Drill hatte ich ihn dann in Ufernähe. Doch kaum berührte er mit dem Bauch den Grund im flachen Uferbereich ging die Post auch schon wieder ab Richtung Seemitte.
Nach einigen, letzten Fluchtversuchen zeigte er mir dann seine weiße Seite und ich konnte das Ungetüm mit Hilfe meiner inzwischen aufgewachten und staunenden Vereinskameraden landen. Der kleine Spinner saß mit allen drei Flunken so im Maulwinkel, dass keine Chanche bestand die Mono durchzubeißen.
Das Messen ergab dann stolze 128 cm. Leider hatten wir keine entsprechende Waage dabei so dass wir in nächsten Ort das Tier auf einer Bahnhofswaage der Gepäckabteilung wiegen mußten. 13,8 kg zeigte das Gerät an.
An C&R war zu damaliger Zeit nicht zu denken, heute hätte ich ihn mit Sicherheit wieder schwimmen lassen!
So standen dann noch Termine bei der örtlichen Zeitung und ein Fotoshooting an bevor er in der Pfanne landete und im gesamten Haus verteilt wurde.
Es war mein bisher größter Fang und ist auf meinem Avatar zu sehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Meine Geschichte ist ganz kurz....:g
> 
> 
> Vor ein paar Jahren am See beim feedern(wollte Köfis zum Hechtangeln fangen)-Ich hatte ein schönes rotauge im drill-auf einmal bums-Hecht drauf gegangen-konnte Ihn landen-nette 91cm|bigeyes:m
> ...


 

Kaum zu glauben...
ich habe Heute Köfis fischen wollen im celler Hafen,um am We auf Esox zu fischen.Wie schon oben beschreiben hatte ich Heute das gleiche Erlebnis. 
Ich drillte Heute ne   Kl- Brasse da ging nen  Hecht drauf. Auch diesen konnte wiederum landen ....63cm|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
aber anders als oben geschrieben,werde ich am We trotzdem ein hechtansitz machen


Stefan


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im September*

Hey,

dann will ich auch mal ne kleine Geschichte erzählen.
Wir schreiben das Jahr 2008. 
Ich befinde mich am Gardasee (Südwestseite des Sees).
Meine Angelprüfung hatte ich im September in  Deutschland 2007 abgelegt. Im darauf folgenden Mai/Juni gings für 2 Wochen dann an den Gardasee zum Campen. Natürlich nahm ich meine leichte Spinnrute mit. Tagsüber war es sehr heiß und gegen Abend beschloss ich dann nochmal an eine kleine Flusseinmündung zu laufen, wo ich mittags einige kleinere Schwärme Döbel gesehen hatte. Wie gesagt, ich hatte noch keine Ahnung vom Angeln und dachte mir, jetzt versuchst du's halt mal. Spinner waren meine Köder.
Ein paar Würfe, dann konnte ich das Blech einigermaßen werfen und traf nicht mehr die Armen Leute, die an der Strandpromenade zum Strandcaffee liefen...
Es dämmerte schon ganz leicht. Ich konnte immer wieder Nachläufer von ca. 25cm Größe beobachten und wusste nicht, was ich da falsch machte, dass es eben bei Nachläufern blieb. Ich war aber so ergeizig, dass ich mir geschworen hatte, abends nicht zurück zum Zelt zu gehen, ohne einen Fisch gefangen zu haben. 
Meine Eltern sagten noch so ironisch, als ich mit der Angel loszog: "Naja schauen wir mal, ob du was fängst..."
Ich stand auf den Steinen der Flusseinmündung und wurf immer leicht etwa 10m in den See rein und spinnte den Köder gegen die leichte in den See fließende Strömung rein. Dann kam etwa der 20. Wurf. Spinner fliegt, trifft auf dem Wasser auf. Bügel umgelegt und langsam angefangen den Spinner einzuspinnen. Peng. Irgendwas knallte auf ihn und ich setzte den Anschlag. Die Rute bog sich leicht durch. Die Bremse arbeitete gut. Ich langedete nach 10 Sekunden einen netten Döbel von 27cm. Das war mein erster Fisch, den ich in freier Wildbahn gefangen hatte. Zuvor nur am und an mal das Mittagessen an nem Forellenpuff.
Den Fisch aß ich dann ganz stolz am nächsten Mittag auf einer Alufolie gegrillt. So gut wie an dem Tag, hat mir Fisch noch nie geschmeckt. Ist wohl der Jagtinstinkt...
Meine Eltern waren echt überwältigt, dass ich was gefangen hatte.
Es sollte in den 2 Wochen leider auch bei dem einen Fisch bleiben. Aber immerhin hatte ich mein selbst gestecktes Ziel erreicht und bin heute noch Stolz drauf...
War wirkich ein schöner Urlaub.
Etwa 10 Minuten, nachdem ich den Döbel gefangen hatte kam ein anderer Deutscher und angelte mit genau der gleichen Technik wie ich. Der Fing ne Barbe von ca. 50-60cm auch auf nen 2er Spinner. Der stand 5m neben mir.
Wobei ich froh war, dass die mir nicht an den Haken ging, da ich mit meinem ersten Döbel schon genug gefordert war und mit der "Riesen-Barbe" sicherlich total überfordertgewesen wäre.

So jetzt habe ich aber genug erzählt.

Würde mich wirklich sehr über den Räucherofen freuen, da ich des öfteren an Forellen komme und die sehr gerne mal räuchern würde.


----------

